# Alsace Lorraine



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

Just booked for France next May. Although this is our first motorhome trip there, we have been quite a few times in the past to various parts but never to Alsace Lorraine. 

Has anyone been? Can you recommend what to see and do?

Thanks
David


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Really nice area of France with the plain of Alsace between the Vosgne mountains and on the other side the Black Forest. Lots of nice villages but one not to miss is Riquewehr, like a film set lovely old place. Koenigsbourg Castle also worth a look. Not to sure I have spelt these right but near enough.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Alsace, especially the wine area north of Colmar is lovely - Kayserberg has an aire and a good municipal site, boith within easy walking distance of the town. Vosges mountains are good as well. You are also not far from the Rhine and the German border - Baden Baden is agood place of a day or so - free Stellplatz (but no dump). Lorraine is more industrial, but the Moselle valley is nice.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, a brilliant area to visit - loads of very picturesque wine villages, and Colmar is beautiful. Riquewihr and Kaysersberg are lovely - but try to visit in the morning, loads of coach trips later in the day. Plus very easy trip over to Freiburg and the Black Forest.

We found it great for France Passion - one night in Orschwihr we had a field/paddock on the outskirts of the village to ourselves, brilliant views over 2 Grand Cru vineyards, and the host insisted on giving us a bottle of her wine to drink with dinner!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Echo all the above, one of our favourite areas of France.

You could do the 'Route des Vins', or Alsace wine route which takes in all the lovely vineyards and low lying villages already mentioned along with many more, then backtrack along the higher 'Route des Cretes' or visa versa, which follows the high roads and passes over the Vosges with some beautiful views and scenery...

>Route des Vins<

>Route des Cretes<

There are loads of others websites about these routes, just google it.

No problems with places to overnight in the area, whatever type you prefer, loads in our database....

>Alsace Stoppovers<

>Lorraine Stoppovers<

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Say hello to the storks close up as well as the Grand Hamsters of Alsace ( honest !) at the Parc des Cigognes in Hunawihr. Well worth an afternoon.

If you buy any Munster cheese while there then note that it is supposed to smell like wee and is supposed to taste delicious. We wouldn't know because it smelled like wee and we thought it had gone off so binned it....

The Albert Schweitzer Museum in Kaysersberg is worth a visit; small but very well done and a deserving cause ( suupporting the hospital in Lamborene) The aire is a good place to overnight but does get busy.

The Maurice Lemaire tunnel is expensive and the passes ( Col de Bonhomme and Col de Bussang) are both fine for MHs- you'd hardly notice they were passes. Plenty of pretty village campsites along the road to the latter.


G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France*

Hi

A firm favourite of mine is the municipal campsite in Obernai - www.obernai.fr and follow the links. From Obernai, you can take the train to Strasbourg etc.

Also have a look at www.campingalsace.com

You might be interested in a toll free route to Strasbourg area.....

Calais - Dunkerque - Lille - Belgium - Mons - Arlon - Luxembourg - Metz and then the D road via Chatea Salins. A pleasant journey and the benefit of cheap diesel in Luxembourg!

Russell


----------



## Pyranha (Jul 4, 2006)

It's a lovely place. Depending on your interests, there is loads to do.

I like history, so . . . WW1 trenches up in the mountains, Maginot Line fortresses, some of which are open as museums, Bitche (a fortress used in the Franco Prussian War 187?); for an even more sombre note, the only death camp the Germans built on 'French' soil is West of Strasbourg (Struthof). There are vineyards and if waterways are your thing, there is, I believe, a huge inclined plane (boat lift thing) somewhere. There is also some pleasant rock climbing near Niederbronn les Bains.

We liked the German/French mixture of the area; Strasbourg was a pleasant day out.

And, if all that bores you, there is the Black Forest to the East, Jura and Alps to the South, follow the Rhine north into Germany.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Been there twice this year and stayed on the Camping Communical near Riquewehr, which boasts of Storks flying in every morning for breakfast. As per piccy

As previous answers it is a fabulous place to be.


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone - really helpful. More info always welcomed


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Riquewihr gets our vote, but best to arrive early morning before coaches arrive. local carpark doubles as an Aire and is quiet over night. €4/24hrs.

http://www.pbase.com/zozzer/f_riquewihr


----------



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

Visited the Alsace in 2009 and 2010 on our way down to Italy 
I fully endorse the previous comments plus advising you that the Grand Cru vineyards are well worth a visit to taste the local wine 
We stayed at the municipal site at Obernai (just a 15 minute walk to the centre ville) and at Kayserberg where there is excellent mountain walking possibilities 
Cheers 
MGA Coupe


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

There is a lovely site ten minutes from Kaysersberg at Freland. It's a small site but has a fabulous Thai restaurant - the owner's wife is Thai! The municipal and aire at Kaysersberg are both good, but this is much quieter. Details are in the CC book.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

I can recommend Eguisheim, just south of Colmar. A lovely old town of timber framed houses. There is a camp site on the edge of town which takes ACSI cards. It is also possible to cycle to Colmar from there, about six kilometres.  I managed it and am far from fit.

Also recommended are the car and train museums in Mulhouse. The train museum has plenty of room for motorhome parking, I've not visited the car museum yet, so can't comment on that. There is a pleasant riverside campsite in Mulhouse, also in the ACSI book.

Lastly, I will put in a word for another ACSI site at Masevaux near the Ballon d' Alsace where there is some good walking to be had along with a fine cycle path along the course of an old railway.

Hope you enjoy your trip.

Sandy


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

We went from Dunkirk to Italy via Alsace. Strasbourg is worth a visit and we added a couple of other places on this link
Strasbourg

If you go further south then
Baume les Dames

This had a really good aire and the local supermarket had free WiFi. There were guided boat trips along the watercourses that ran past the aire

On the way to Strasbourg is
Charleville Mezieres
well worth a visit

I think it is a really good route to get further south if you have the time over the alps staying east of Gap and dropping down via grasse into Cannes. Castellaine and Sisteron on the way...

Steve


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Alsace*

Thumbs up from me too, Have a look and you will see WW1 trenches along the top of the hills (route des cretes ) while walking in the hills we came across a large complex of dugouts with barb wire still in place some is in the middle of tree trunks where the trees have grown around it. Good veiw spot on top of the Hohneck, Loads of guys paragliding up there too, dont forget the storks in Munster too.
And most important you have to try http://www.globalgourmet.com/food/special/2000/saveur_french/choucroute.html#axzz12jwMcRmV in a local restaurant much better than the tinned version, not forgetting lots of Dijon mustard and a local white wine mmmmmmmmmm
word of warning when it rains it never seems to stop, hills can be shrouded in mist for long periods too.
Someone has already mentioned a popular castle that I cant remember its name or where it was but the veiw over the plains into Germany seems endless.
Good site here http://www.frenchmoments.com/Route_des_Cretes.html

Chris


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Bookmark this link as well and take note of the reference to cheapest fuel in Luxembourg.

Toll Free to Strasbourg

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Strasbourg*

If you get to Strasbourg......we enjoyed our walk over the bridge into Germany. Get a tram from Strasbourg centre to the bridge - it is a long walk, as we discovered.

The is an aire close to the bridge on the French side.

Russell


----------

